# mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4kiB

## p.n

I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.9-r1 to 2.6.10-r6 useing make oldconfig but on reboot I get several lines stating

```

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4kiB

```

After some delay it succesfully boots into the login screen and off we go.  The contents of my grub.conf is as follows:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 boot=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb

initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb

```

My kernel 2.6.9-r1 boots up fine.

some moe info:

```

root # cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x3e000000 ( 992MB), size=  32MB: uncachable, count=1

reg02: base=0xe8000000 (3712MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=1

reg03: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size=  32MB: write-combining, count=1

```

```

root # dmesg|grep mtrr

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x2000000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x1000000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x800000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x400000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x200000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x100000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x80000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x40000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x20000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x10000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x8000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x4000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x2000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x1000  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x800  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x400  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x200  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x100  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x80  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x40  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x20  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x10  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x8  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x4  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x2  base: 0xf000ef6f

mtrr: size and base must be multiples of 4 kiB

mtrr: size: 0x1  base: 0xf000ef6f

```

Any ideas?

Regards

p.n[/code]

----------

## p.n

This makes for some interesting reading re the above issue:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77674

p.n

----------

## scap1784

I am having the same problem is there a fix yet!

- scap

----------

## p.n

Not that I know of.  I am back on kernel 2.6.9-r1.

p.n

----------

## Coosh

I just used 2.5.10-gentoo-r6, however did not use vesafb-tng for the vesa driver type. It means you still have to pass the vga= line on lilo/grub. meh.. 

would still be nice to use it though.. :p

----------

## Spaceoid

Just recompiled my 2.6.10-r6 without framebuffer support, and it actually did take care of the problem  :Very Happy: 

Excuse me while I go do a happy-dance....

----------

## lokoalex

I am having the same exact problem. Can someone guide me please?

----------

## Spaceoid

 *lokoalex wrote:*   

> I am having the same exact problem. Can someone guide me please?

 

If the thing freezes during boot with that mtrr-error (mine did), the way around it is to boot from the Gentoo Live-CD.  Once you have the console, mount your disks. If you have the standard configuration from the handbook that would be..

```

mount  /dev/hda3  /mnt/gentoo

mount  /dev/hda1  /mnt/gentoo/boot

swapon  /dev/hda2

```

.... and you should also mount this one...

```

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

```

Then its chroot'in time...

```

chroot  /mnt/gentoo  /bin/bash

env-update

source  /etc/profile

```

Now just setup the kernel and do a recompile.

```

cd  /usr/src

genkernel --menuconfig all

```

Now you simply locate the proper menu, disable that framebuffer, let your kernel compile and reboot your system.

And thats all.....  :Smile: 

----------

## lokoalex

That worked perfectly fine. Thanks

----------

## eslo

Hi, just a thought...

I had a dri card (savage) that wouldn't work if I had the "Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb" checked.

(You find it under "Kernel hacking".)

Can this be the problem?

----------

## Spaceoid

 *eslo wrote:*   

> Hi, just a thought...
> 
> I had a dri card (savage) that wouldn't work if I had the "Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb" checked.
> 
> (You find it under "Kernel hacking".)
> ...

 

I dont know enough about this area to say either way, but if I should take a wild guess, it would be no.  It could be an interesting experiment though - to re-enable framebuffer support and change the stack size and see, if that could solve the problem.  Unfortunately the system that I had troubles with is up and running now in a business environtment, so I cant just take it down and recompile it for my own curiositys sake.

Anyway, the recent issue with the change in kernel stack-size causing problems for graphics cards was caused by the new stack-size breaking the 3D-drivers. I was hit by that one myself, and the card worked fine with the framebuffer, the standard driver and everything - I just couldnt install the accelerated Nvidia-driver. Meaning no Tuxracer! Arrrgh!  :Wink: 

Luckily they came out with updated drivers fast.....  :Smile: 

----------

## Richard

the mtrr problem seems to be a bug in kernel versions > 2.6.10.r2. See this bug report for more thoughts.

[url]https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77674

[/url]

I got this same error last night with 2.6.11.

Good luck

Richard

----------

